# North Slope Sky



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Just moments before dark on the north slope as the bulls started to bugle.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The 'twilight' hour........one of the best times of the day...

Nice picture...


----------

